# biting



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a huge problem and need help. My dog ran across the street and was barking at my neighbor, I went and got him and was pretty angry with him, I let him in the house and then called him over to me, he wouldn't come, I called several times and then walked over to him and reached toward him, he bit me! Hard! I grabbed him and made him lay down and stay there until I cooled down so I didn't kill him. After that he's been very well behaved for several days, doing whatever I ask immediately. Until today, my roommate was trying to get the dog to come into the house and the mutt sat down and refused to budge, my roommate walked to him and stuck out his hand and narrowly avoided being bitten, the dog still refused to move until he was bribed with a piece of chicken. He has now tried to bite three or four times and bitten once. All have been similar circumstances, when he refuses to move and is then approached. I'm lost here and don't know how to manage this. I would really appreciate help.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You have lost. Plain and simple. You have an ill mannered ill tempered dog with some serious aggression issues. He's in charge and he knows it. Unless you BURN HIM DOWN HARD *EVERY TIME* he even shows the slightest tidbit of aggression he's going to keep doing it. In fact, I think he's going to keep doing it no matter what you do. Especially if he's older than a year. My dogs know from the time they are 8 weeks old, if they want to fight or be aggressive, they gotta get through me first. And that NEVER works out well for them. If that was my dog he'd get a .22 cal ear drop. If he bites a kid, you're in deep do-do. Just sayin...


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

He's ten months old, this didn't start until a few weeks ago. I am aware the odds are against me but I'd like to try and save him. I know I screwed up, but I'm looking for advice on how I can TRY to stop this before I have to kill him. Shock collar? Pin him to the ground? What should I try before I put him down?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bigred said:


> He's ten months old, this didn't start until a few weeks ago. I am aware the odds are against me but I'd like to try and save him. I know I screwed up, but I'm looking for advice on how I can TRY to stop this before I have to kill him. Shock collar? Pin him to the ground? What should I try before I put him down?


Well if he's only ten months old you've got a chance with him. Sounds like it time to really put the obedience screws to him as he's started to really show his arss to you. Heavy, sturdy, strict and formal obedience training will knock the edge off his attitude. You just have to assert yourself on him so he knows that under NO circumstance is he to test you in any way. The training needs to be very strict, very consistent, and very dedicated. A shock collar is only used to enforce what he already knows. And for Gods sakes, take away the goodies. Bribing him to come to you with a piece of chicken? C'MON guy! That's how you create a monster...


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> . And for Gods sakes, take away the goodies. Bribing him to come to you with a piece of chicken? C'MON guy! That's how you create a monster...


Had I been home, the bribery never would have occured. I swear having a roommate and a new dog at the same time was a huge mistake.


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you thought of getting him fixed? That would likely help a lot!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

How is he when you feed him? If you feed him then take it away dose he growl or nip.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

He is not food aggressive at all, I started from day one periodically taking his food away from him and handling him while he's eating. I also make him lie down and wait for permission to eat. He is also not allowed to exit or enter a building without sitting and waiting to be called through the door. He's not allowed on the furniture ever as well. I have considered getting him fixed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bite him back!

It sounds to me like he doesnt know his role / place in the house and wants to be the dominant one. I wouldnt give him an inch and make sure he knows you are top tog.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Which breed is he?


TEX-O-BOB said:


> If that was my dog he'd get a .22 cal ear drop.


Nice! Is that chapter from the book "Getting Western" by Tom? 
I would try Tom's method first if you dare. I recall a time when our two dogs were on the Duchesne River when both dogs found a porcupine and as began to pull a few quills from one dog the other dog attacked dog #1 for some odd reason, my dad then followed Tom's method to which dog #2 began to growl at the old man. He then skipped on to chapter 3, the dog quickly submitted and turned out great...



roseman said:


> Have you thought of getting him fixed? That would likely help a lot!


I agree! It does make them much less aggressive and better at staying home when they are let out IMHO.

Good luck!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex and Bax have given you great advice.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You might also consider a real PRO-TRAINER if he has crossed a line you might not feel adequate enought to fix. I agree with everyone else, the dog needs to learn his place and is a little "CHIFLADO" to put in spanish terms.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

First off I am with Tex, any of my dogs bit someone with aggression they are in the back of my truck and headed to the clinic. I will not tolerate that kind of behavior. PERIOD, END OF QUESTION, DONE DEAL! As hard as its going to be for you that’s going to be a decision you’re going to have to make. If you decide to keep the dog he needs to be taught that he is not the TOP DOG.
I don’t know how you have been training your dog or what kind of obedience you have been working on. One thing I have learned with my dogs is not to give a command you cannot enforce immediately. In your case your dog may need to run around the house with a rope tided to him. Every time you give him a command make sure you have the rope in hand and are whiling to enforce the command. He should eventually learn that it is better to obey on command then to face the discomforts if not obeyed immediately.

400bull


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

One more thought. If you don't have a crate for your dog get one. Anytime you are not directly interacting with your dog he is in the crate. You want him to think YOU are the source of fun. The only time he gets to have fun is when you are around. 

Also talk with your roommate. The dog is off grounds to the roommate for now. No treats, No lovey dovey stuff, no play time with the roommate. YOU ARE THE SOURCE OF FUN AND ONLY YOU! When your dog begins to understand that you are the source of fun then start increasing the amount of time he is out of the crate. Hopefully over time he will learn that to have fun he has got to be obediant. Remember as soon as you are done training/playing with him he is back in the crate.

400bull


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Which breed is he?
> 
> I'm curious too...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

At ten months and he is showing this much aggression. Id put him down. He's only going to get worse. Its easy to flush em at this point and get a better pup. No dog is worth getting sued over!

What breed is it?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've had one or two hounds over the years also try to assert their dominance over me and be the alpha male. Sad to say it didn't end well for them.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with Tex and the other guys. You are already behind in the game. You giving in and letting him get away with biting only makes it worse. I wouldn't jump right to the conclusion of putting him down if you really like the dog but you've got to be ready next time and give him a bad time that he'll never forget. Set up the situation when he will most likely lash out and be ready. Some dogs are really stubborn and never learn who is the boss and they get a one way trip to the woods. And don't use a shock collar, when the dog feels the pain it will lash out more, it's very counter productive in this situation. I will never shock a dog out of a fight, it just puts more fight in them. Good luck to ya and hope to hear that it works out well for ya, either way.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Which breed is he?
> ...


From another thread:


bigred said:


> *I have a Blackmouth Cur, he's 10 months old*. So far I've just been working on obedience training with him and he's doing well so I'm ready to start scent training, I've never trained a hunting dog before but I'm going to give it a whirl.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It all makes sense now...


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been responding, between the dog, work, school, and an unforeseen family emergency I haven't had much time. Thanks again for all the advice. Inexperience got me into this mess, but I believe that experience is born of mistakes made, so hopefully I can bring something out of this. I'll let you all know how it turns out some time down the road.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just one little question first, why did you buy a Black Mouth Cur? I'm not judging, I'm just curios.


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

Racoons. I talked to tons of owners and breeders of various breeds and the bmc fascinated me, so to speak. I've learned alot about the breed and dogs in general with this little adventure.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bigred said:


> *Racoons.* I talked to tons of owners and breeders of various breeds and the bmc fascinated me, so to speak. I've learned alot about the breed and dogs in general with this little adventure.


That's as good a reason as any! Kill em all! :twisted:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Agree with all that has been said.

Obedience training is the key. Lots of it and continuous repetition of basic commands that are trained as a younger pup. They need to be continuously reinforced and REWARDED positively or negatively every time. I would highly recommend keeping a journal and tracking any stressors that you notice. If there are any certain objects or situations that he reacts differently to.

I would also recommend a trip to the vet again in the event that you haven't gone recently. Dogs react differently to pain or something that is bothering them.

First and foremost you must be in it for the long haul. That could mean a professional handler (which I recommend for the best interest of you and the dog). It is your dog and needs to learn that you are the Alpha Male and that it is part of a pack. It needs to be clear to the dog on every command that anything other than obedience is unacceptable and there will be a negative reinforcement for every infraction without fail.

While it is possible that the dog can not be corrected, I highly doubt it at this age. I have seen some very disobedient dogs saved. Get hooked up with professional handler and forget what you thought you knew about dogs. Learn from the handler and if they tell you the dog is lost, put it down.


----------

